# Installing A Kill Switch on my Mud-Skipper Longtail



## mud-skipper (Apr 21, 2013)

Using a 212cc Harborfreight Predator, I decided to do a quick diagram of how I wired up the Kill Switch.

We purchased the Seadog Switch as it appeared to be the best one around, and I was able to obtain a continuing supply.






Here are the instructions

Firstly, locate a suitable position to install the Kill Switch. In our example, we have neatly installed it in the spare steering handle clamp. It is also very close to the engine On-Off Switch. You may wish to install the switch on a panel on the boat, in which case you’ll need to run a pair of wires there. Suitable connectors should be installed to allow you to dis-connect.

Using a similar gauge wire as found on the engine, install one wire from the switch to the existing ground screw. This is where the wire from the switch is attached to the engine.
Cut the other wire from the switch and bare the two ends.
Fix another wire to The Kill Switch and join that to the other two wires and secure with a wire nut.
There are four wire tags on the switch, use the two marked ‘M’.
5. Check the engine runs with the Kill Switch Tether in place. The engine should run.


----------

